# Prospective purchase



## patriot747 (Aug 19, 2007)

Am considering purchasing a S&W M&P C 9mm or a Springfield XD 9mm for a carry piece. Any Recommendations? Pros or cons?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like the P99c the best, and the HK P2000SK next. But between those 2 - I'd get the M&Pc. I think it's a better gun than the XD, personally.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Not enough of a difference between them to make a recommendation. Just buy the one that fits your hand better, and don't look back...

PhilR.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Both are excellent guns - the key difference is the grip safety on the XD. The M&P on the other hand has the safety built into the trigger. Your call on that one.

The XD *has* been on the market longer - what bugs there were have been shaken out. Then again, the M&P seems to have no serious vices.

I'll note that I traded my XD in some months ago - not because I didn't like it - I just wasn't carrying it as much as the others - it's *just* a little blocky (like a Glock). I still have my M&P compact.

In retrospect, if I had to choose between the two, I might end up with the XD.

In general I agree with PhilR. - buy the one that fits your hand.


----------

